
Hackers sell access to over 3400 servers in India: Kapersky - marak830
http://m.gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/news/hackers-sell-access-to-over-3400-servers-in-india-kaspersky-850215
======
marak830
That's a heck of a lot cheaper than I was imagining(it said $6 per server -
I'm guessing buy rate). I had imagined more available though.

